# first times an ooops... 2nd time ????



## lily's master (Jul 16, 2012)

Got an email today from the lady I got Lily from...try to make a long story short. 
She has an intact male, she loved him so much she went and got a female, decided she wasnt going to get them fixed until they were past 2yrs, both have limited akc papers so any pups cant be registered. well a little over a year ago I answered a CL post, she had an ooops and her female had puppies. 
Ok yes it happens she was going to keep them apart when her female went into heat, well she never knew she was in heat and ended up with puppies.
She wasnt charging anything just trying to find a good home for the puppies, so I took Lily and I love her she is a great dog.
Fast forward to today, I get an email from her asking if the puppy I got from her was still with me and how she was doing, she then asked me if I wanted another puppy because she has now had another oooops and has pups that she cant find homes for... 
I was told that she was going to take the female soon after the pups were gone the first time and have her fixed... ugh! I figure the first time was a careless accident but to have it happen a second time over a year after the first litter .... just makes me feel like now she is doing it on purpose and thought she would just be able to find homes for the new pups but now shes stuck.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:nono: Too bad for her, she should have learned her lesson the first time


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Talk about a careless and reckless person


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

refer her to a rescue, even if it's out of state. Puppies adopt easily and maybe they can convince her to spay the girl


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Tell you the truth...if she's not charging she's probably not doing this on purpose, its not like the German Shepherd market is drying up. If I were you, I wouldn't take this dog no matter what. Maybe contact some people that you know might be looking, but I wouldn't try too hard.

This is my problem with the new reasoning behind leaving your dogs intact until X years. For every 9 people that can handle it, there's 9 that can't, and this is the stuff that happens even when you don't mean it to.


----------



## lily's master (Jul 16, 2012)

martemchik said:


> Tell you the truth...if she's not charging she's probably not doing this on purpose, its not like the German Shepherd market is drying up. If I were you, I wouldn't take this dog no matter what. Maybe contact some people that you know might be looking, but I wouldn't try too hard.
> 
> This is my problem with the new reasoning behind leaving your dogs intact until X years. For every 9 people that can handle it, there's 9 that can't, and this is the stuff that happens even when you don't mean it to.


I already told her I cant take the puppy. I have Lily, My husband has an older beagle, we have a cat and 4 kids.
Sorry no vacancies. :crazy: Truth is I didnt know what I was getting myself into with Lily but we made it through and now there is no way I could picture life without her. 
I feel like I owe it to my dog to try and find her new brothers and sisters a home. I called my vet and hes putting up a listing in his office and I did email a few friends that really love playing with Lily when they come over. I dont think it will be hard to find homes, it just makes me angry that we are even having to look for homes, when she should have had her dog spayed almost a year ago


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

What this tells me is that the first litter was not an oops and she thought she would try again.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

the fact theres a second litter, theres no oops here IMO for either litter. It was intentional. Free puppies or not. You have intact dogs, you HAVE to pay better attention unless you want pups. It's not your responsibility to help her find homes either so props.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

lily's master said:


> I feel like I owe it to my dog to try and find her new brothers and sisters a home. I called my vet and hes putting up a listing in his office and I did email a few friends that really love playing with Lily when they come over. I dont think it will be hard to find homes, it just makes me angry that we are even having to look for homes, when she should have had her dog spayed almost a year ago


Are you inadvertently helping her sell them thereby encouraging her to continue? Or are the puppies free? I still think it would be better to refer her to a rescue.


----------

